# dog eats frozen poop



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
My dog has a habit of eating his frozen poop, but seems to leave fresh poop alone. We generally pick up all his droppings, but occasionally miss one in the backyard. We only recently adopted him.

I was wondering if frozen poop is more attractive to gnaw on than fresh or unfrozen poop? Just wondering if we should expect this behavior when the weather is warmer.

I've read about a few things you can add to the diet to make the poop taste bad (MSG, Pineapple juice, "For-bid"...). Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

personally i would comb the area with a fine tooth comb where he does his business as branston will eat any poop if its left. always pick it straight up, and i still give btanston a treat for pooping as an incentive to come get the treat when he's finished not turn round and eat the poop!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aaawww....The age-old question. How to stop a dog from eating poop?
Like I always say, If you can find a way to stop it, you can sell your secret for a gazillion $$$$. 
Some outgrow it, some never do. Try and pick it up as much as possible and dont let him kiss you on the mouth


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Gross! There are some things about dogs I will never understand, and their affinity for poop is one of those things! LOL, we used to have a dog that would try to eat from the litter box... nasty. I don't know about making it taste unattractive to them, they seem to like things "the stinkier the better" from my experience. Maybe the frozen poop is just good to him b/c of the texture. 

My guess is the only thing you can do is to be vigilant about keeping the yard picked up.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Maggie Girl said:


> Gross! There are some things about dogs I will never understand, and their affinity for poop is one of those things! LOL, we used to have a dog that would try to eat from the litter box... nasty. I don't know about making it taste unattractive to them, they seem to like things "the stinkier the better" from my experience. Maybe the frozen poop is just good to him b/c of the texture.
> 
> My guess is the only thing you can do is to be vigilant about keeping the yard picked up.


EEEEEWWWW! 'Texture'. That made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## hansford (Nov 4, 2009)

No idea why frozen is preferable but it is probably a good idea to nip things in the bud asap.

As you are aware you can try pineapple etc. Try them first and if that doesn't work look at the products such as this

http://www.naturaldogs.co.uk/store/coprophagia-deterrent-tablets-60.html

Some dogs seem to eat the poop because they don't digest it sufficiently - if that is the case then look at enyme and probiotic based products to ensure that they are removing sufficient nutrients from their food.

It may have been something learned from thier mothers- regardless it is yucky....


----------



## VirginiaLW (Apr 3, 2011)

My puppy ate poop like you wouldn't believe! I put crushed pineapple in her food with one or two meals a day. It's cheap and it works. She was off poop in about a week with no ill side effects. She is two now and hasn't eaten poop since. Good Luck!!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

dogclass said:


> I was wondering if frozen poop is more attractive to gnaw on than fresh or unfrozen poop? Just wondering if we should expect this behavior when the weather is warmer.



That's interesting - Wally liked his poop fresh, the more recent and softer the better. One time, he was just going to town on some dog's poo that was ridiculously soft and probably just dropped. He was eating it like it was his own food.

He never liked HIS poop though. Was always another dog's (or animal's perhaps). 

It was worse for me during the winter. I guess hot steaming piles on cold snow just stuck out in more ways than one.


As for stopping it - try strengthening "leave it" in addition to what you're already doing. Get your timing good with giving the cue once it's learned and have super tasty (read: strong scented and his favorite) treats on hand for when he turns away from the turd in question.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

My dog just likes rolling in it, but passes on eating it ;-)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Maggie Girl said:


> My dog just likes rolling in it, but passes on eating it ;-)



Oh wow...nooooo 

Suddenly, I'm grateful Wally "only" tried to eat it! LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's super common up here for dogs to eat frozen poop in the winter and leave it alone in the summer. Personally, I wonder if it's because when everything else is covered by snow, the poops are really one of the only things out there to investigate. Especially for dogs who like to chew hard stuff.

Just pick them up as best you can. At least the frozen ones are easier to pick up.


----------

